# Uhr in Access Formular?



## Coldfist (23. Oktober 2003)

Hiho!

Ich habe vor, in ein Access Formular eine Uhr einzubauen.

Wie zum Teufel mache ich das? Ich bin halt noch relativer Anfänger und kann grad mal Schleifen, IF-Elses und halt die normalen mathematischen Funktionen.

Ich könnte es mir so vorstellen, das ein Textfeld die aktuelle Uhrzeit ausliest und das sich dann das gesamte Formular jede Sekunde einmal aktualisiert, aber da ist das Problem, dass kein User mehr irgendwelche Werte in ein Feld eingeben kann, weil der eingegebene Text nach der Aktualisierung wieder weg ist.

Bitte helft mir!

Coldfist


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Oktober 2003)

*1. Möglichkeit:*
_Quelle: http://cad-school.ch/TNT/Software/Access/Uhrzeit-Formular.html_


> Problem: Access-Datenbanken verfügen über die Möglichkeit, gewisse Prozeduren zeitgesteuert abzuarbeiten. In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es praktisch, in die Datenbank eine Uhr zu integrieren.
> 
> Lösung: Die benötigte Funktion verbirgt sich in Formularen hinter der Eigenschaft "Bei Zeitgeber". Wann und wie die Funktion aufgerufen wird, lässt sich mit der weiteren Eigenschaft "Zeitgeberintervall" einstellen.
> Wenn Sie diese Fähigkeit etwa für die Anzeige der aktuellen Uhrzeit und des Tagesdatums in einem Formular nutzen wollen, müssen Sie zuerst ein Textfeld definieren - etwa mit dem Namen "Uhrzeit". Passen Sie dann die Eigenschaften "Schriftgrösse" und "Textfarbe" so an, dass die Uhr gut ablesbar ist.
> ...



*2. Möglichkeit:*
_Quelle: http://www.officetipps.net/index.htm?http://www.officetipps.net/access/ac23.htm_


> Uhrzeit in der Statusleiste anzeigen
> Access 2.0 bietet eine einfach zu handhabende Funktion, um die aktuelle Uhrzeit in der Statusleiste einer Anwendung anzuzeigen. Es handelt sich um die Funktion SysCmd aus Access-Basic, die Sie auf folgende Weise in ein Modul integrieren:
> 
> ```
> ...


----------

